# Back not strong enough?



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

This might sound light compared to some of you guys but here goes. Todays gym session was pretty weak due to bad sleep but I ended up squatting anyway. I thought I would try to go above my max of 3 plates and tried 3 plates and a 10 each side. I was able to get ass to the floor and back up above parallel but felt my back having a mini spasm (just below the lats) so I decided not to risk it and failed the squat. When walking out with the weight it felt fine and was controlled all the way down easily enough but on the way up it just felt like my back was giving up. Is this the case?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Firstly adding 20kg to a max lift is crazy. What's wrong with adding 5kg? Secondly, do your hips come up first? Sound like you may be doing a "good morning" on the way up, especially as it was above your known max.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

I would suggest leaning forward more, and keep your head up if this is the feeling your getting, and as above dont add so much to max, unless on a good cycle lol


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

I thought it might be overkill but I have been wanting to try it since my last sesh probably pretty stupid as this was only my 7th session back since a break for over a year. Like you say 5kg should have been the goal and this was in the back of mind while attempting the squat, I will try that next time  When you say good morning, do you mean leaning forward? Not sure if the hips came first but I felt first my ass then hamstring working as I got above parallel then the mid back region came into play.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Never done any cycles before, I just use whey powder and eat well. Stamina is poor probably due to my computer based job, there is rarely any physical activity during the day so that's a work in progress too. To be honest I'm scared of leaning forward, I remember when I was a skinny teenager doing that and nearly toppling over lol Understood on the weight guys, I will increase it by 5kg a side and see what happens. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I'll try and find a video of someone doing a good morning style squat.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

A good morning is a back exercise






You can squat with an upright back and with a hip hinge at the bottom but this is more of an advanced technique.






As you described it op your back was trying to fold forward under the weight, not good  more reps, less weight!


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

i only ever increase a max by 2.5kg thats 1.25kg a side! i made a cocky mistake and added 10kg more to my max and injured my hip! just take baby steps no need to rush! my aim is to beat the weight that damaged me for this year 50kg to go


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

This guys hips come up first which levels his back out a bit, turning the squat essentially to a good morning. This would put quite a strain on the back. FTR, the guy in the video knows he did it, and was asking on a forum for corrective measures.

Lower the weight down to what you did last time and then add 2.5kg-5kg total extra and see if it happens again.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

I know what you mean now by good morning. I have done the exercise before but didn't know what it was called, I just called it straight leg hamstrings. In the last video, yes I believe that is a similar motion to what happened, slightly less pronounced with more rigidity in the motion.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

GCMAX said:


> I know what you mean now by good morning. I have done the exercise before but didn't know what it was called, I just called it straight bar hamstrings. In the last video, yes I believe that is a similar motion to what happened, slightly less pronounced with more rigidity in the motion.


It's a common thing to do, especially when going for a 1RM, but obviously it isn't particularly good for the back so it's best to get it corrected.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

3 plates and a 5 today, 2 really good full depth reps, felt great! Thanks for the advice given. Also I did some good mornings for hamstrings, went up to 2 plates and had a good old stretch out. It was difficult walking back to my car after training, good sesh!!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thought I might add to this and use it as a development post if it's okay with admins?

28/01/14 Today squatted with a new belt. 160kg for 3 reps. First one was easy and was surprising since it felt heavy walking out. Must be psychological.

Next sesh on squats will be 3 plates and a 15 either side for 1 rep (I hope)

01/02/14 Trained back today, another personal best broken. Got a rep out on 170kg dead-lift but only just, felt great squeezing that back as hard as possible. Hope to be aching like hell soon!


----------



## BlackenedSky (Jan 29, 2014)

Was probably the weight increase rather than form.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeh it was the weight but I'm past that now.

Update: today squatted 170kg for 2 x reps. First one felt good, second one harder and less confidence. Went down to 3 plates and got 7 x reps. 3 plates is starting to feel like 2 plates did!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Some physique progress with photos.

Left to right dates: 24/12/2013 and 24/01/2014 and 18/02/2014

Just over 2 months of training so far after a year and a half break of nothing but getting fat and lazy.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Trained legs tonight with my bro after work in a different gym.

*Squat*

60kg - 10 reps x 2 sets

100kg - 8 reps

140kg - 4 reps

160kg - 2 reps

180kg - 2 reps (with a little help)

150kg - 7 reps

*Leg press* (weight excluding rack)

150kg - 10 reps x 2 sets

200kg - 10 reps

240kg - 10 reps

280kg - 5 reps

Finished off with hamstring machine and calf raises. Pretty good sesh, just wish I didn't get any help on the 4 plate squat.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

start a journal mate


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

@harryalmighty how do I do that, start a blog?

New PB today - LEGS

Squats - 180kg 2 reps (1 with a slight push from spotter)

Before I got to my max I was on 3 plates and the second or third rep I felt my back crunch on the LHS, opposite position from the last injury I got while dead-lifting. At least I am injured evenly now...


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

GCMAX said:


> @harryalmighty how do I do that, start a blog?
> 
> New PB today - LEGS
> 
> ...


go to the main forum page, under 'gallery' members journals and pictures. just start one up in there people will follow - good for motivation and tracking progress.


----------

